# List of Catholic Monergists before Calvin



## Neogillist (Jun 4, 2008)

I was wondering if I could get some help in compiling a list of the pre-Calvinists, or predestinarians who pave the way especially between Calvin and Augustine. I heard there a lot of them, some of whom even come close to supralapsarianism like Gottschalk.

Here is a starter, feel free to add those you know:

-Luther (1483-1546)
-John Hus (1369-1415)
-John Wycliffe (1320-1384)
-Gregory of Rimini (1300-1358)
-Thomas Bradwardine (1290-1349)
-Thomas Aquinas (1225-1274, although he has some semi-Pelagian inconsistencies).
-Bernard of Clairvaux (1090-1153)
-Gottschalk (808-867, he even taught definite atonement and predamnation, thus going beyond Augustine)
Gottschalk (theologian) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
-Augustine (354-430)
-Ambrose (338-397)
-Athanasius (293-373)
-Irenaeus (?-202)
-Polycarp (69-155)


----------



## Poimen (Jun 4, 2008)

Thomas Bradwardine


----------

